# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvases famosos en el mundo

## Jonasino

AUSTRALIA






> El interior de Australia posee tierras aptas para el cultivo, pero a su vez, escasez de agua. Este recurso es abundante en las zonas costeras, y es por ello que se han realizado diversos trasvases que atraviesan la Great Dividing Range, para llevar agua desde la costa hacia el interior.
> 
> En 1938, el río Snowy tenía un aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico, sin embargo, una severa sequía que afectó a los regadíos del Murrumbidgee, hizo cambiar la utilización de las aguas de este río. En este momento se plantea la posibilidad de un trasvase al Snowy. Por otra parte, el estado de Victoria, que deseaba obtener energía hidroeléctrica del río, concluyó que la solución sería la construcción de una presa.
> 
> Como respuesta propusieron dos proyectos independientes:
> 
>     Proyecto Norte; implicaba la construcción de una gran presa en el río Eucumbene (afluente del Snowy) y un túnel al río Tumut (afluente del Murrumbidge), donde las aguas conjuntas generaría energía en distintas centrales. También se trasvasaría agua para estas centrales del Alto  Tooma, afluente del Murray, y del Alto Murrumbidgee al Tumut. El salto aprovechable sería de unos 800 m.
>     Proyecto Sur, que supone una presa en el Snowy, en Jindabyne y un túnel de trasvase bajo la Great Dividing Range al embalse de Geehi y desde él al río Swampy Plains, afluente del Murray, donde otras dos centrales generan energía aprovechando un salto de 820 m. El túnel es reversible, de forma que cuando el caudal de los ríos Snowy y Geehi supera las demandas de las centrales del Murray, el agua se almacena en el embalse Eucumbene. El conjunto tiene una superficie de 3200 km2, 80 km de acueducto, 140 túneles y 16 embalses.
> 
> ...




Fuente:http://hispagua.cedex.es/sites/defau...australia.html

----------

Los terrines (19-jun-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

El sueño de una noche de verano (o de invierno)





> El mar de Aral era un lago endorreico, o mar interior, situado en Asia Central, entre Kazajistán, al norte, y Uzbekistán, al sur. Si bien es denominado «mar», Kazajistán y Uzbekistán son considerados Estados sin litoral.
> 
> Debido a los trasvases de agua desde los ríos que en él confluyen, su superficie se ha ha ido reduciendo de manera drástica, aunque oscilante, desde los años 1960, cuando se empezó a desviar agua de los ríos Amu Daria y Sir Daria para regar cultivos en Uzbekistán y Kazajistán. Además, como resultado de pruebas armamentísticas, proyectos industriales y vertidos de residuos de fertilizantes en el mismo siglo, el mar tiene un alto índice de contaminación.
> 
> La superficie del mar de Aral se ha reducido actualmente en un 60%, y su volumen en casi un 80%. En 1960, el mar de Aral era el cuarto lago mayor del mundo, con un área aproximada de 68.000 km², y un volumen de 1100 km³. En 1998, ya había descendido hasta 28.687 km², el octavo lago del mundo. Durante el mismo intervalo de tiempo, la salinidad del mar ha aumentado desde alrededor de 10 g/l hasta unos 45 g/l.
> 
> En 1987, la disminución progresiva del nivel de las aguas acabó dividiendo el lago en dos volúmenes de agua separados, el mar de Aral Norte y el mar de Aral Sur, éste último dividido a su vez en la porción central y la porción occidental.7 Aunque se construyó un canal artificial para conectar la parte norte y la parte sur, la conexión se había perdido ya en 1999, debido al cada vez más acusado descenso de las aguas.
> 
> Sin embargo, se llevaron a cabo trabajos para preservar el mar de Aral Norte, incluida la construcción de presas que garanticen la preservación de un flujo constante de agua dulce. En octubre de 2003, el Gobierno de Kazajistán dio a conocer un plan para construir una presa de cemento, el llamado dique Kokaral, para separar las dos mitades del mar de Aral, de modo que se pueda elevar el nivel del agua en ese trozo del mar original y reducir los niveles de salinidad, el objetivo se logró en 2007.13 Por razones económicas, el mar de Aral Sur ha sido abandonado a su suerte. En su agonía, está dejando enormes llanuras de sal, que producen tormentas de arena,7 14 que llegan a sitios lejanos como Pakistán y el Ártico,15 y que hacen los inviernos más fríos y los veranos más cálidos.7 13 15 Uno de los intentos de mitigar estos efectos consiste en la plantación de vegetación en el antiguo fondo del mar, ahora tierra firme.16
> ...


Fuente: lasproximasdecadas.blogspot.com

----------

Los terrines (19-jun-2015)

----------


## NDYA

Es decir trasvases para intentar acabar con el desastre natural creado por trasvases.

Esta idea sólamente puede darse en Rusia y en...... España, claro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Arreglar un desastre ecológico, creando otro. El Mar de Aral es irrecuperable, a no ser que desequen media Siberia.

Eso no es como llenar La Pedrera con aguita del Tajo... habría que trasvasar una colosal cantidad de Hm3. En 1960 se estima que el volumen del Mar de Aral era de más de un millón de Hm3,, así que podemos hacernos una idea de la ingente cantidad de agua que haría falta. ¿Desecamos todos los glaciares de Siberia? Una locura vamos.

La única solución es eliminar los trasvases desde los ríos que alimentaban el mencionado mar, y dejar que la naturaleza haga su trabajo a largo plazo.

----------

Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------

